# Lost Girl SP not picking up eps



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I have an SP set for "Lost Girl" but my TiVo hasn't yet picked it up. The SP has the episodes listed as upcoming, and all the parameters are correct. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Unfortunately, pretty typical for foreign shows being re-broadcast on Syfy...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Looks like "Lost Girl" has the same problem as "Doctor Who". The OAD is the actual Original Air Date, not the date of it's first U.S. showing, so the TiVo thinks it is a rerun thus it will not be recorded by an FRO SP.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ah...I will set up for first run and repeats, then...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I think I set mine for First Run and I had a conflict for the first episode showing and it picked up the second showing. Now, I checked it. THANK YOU!!! It seems to have changed times and the first runs were not being picked up. Gawd, I sometimes hate this kind of stuff.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

I jut noticed the same for me, OT for a sec, someone said there's a similar issue with DW. Thats a new one since it's never happened to me yet, as for getting back on topic.

I just set a SP for Lost Girl and found out it's the same thing... listing the original CA air date as 2010 for the pilot so my TiVo's not picking it up.

I currently have the SP set as follows...

All Episodes
First Run Only
Until I Delete (Ya I know, some people think this is BS for shows but hey... I wana make sure I get to see it before it's deleted...)

Edit: I could set it for repeats but then, depending on how many times SyFy wants to run the episodes it (the TiVO) could fill up pretty quick.

I do recall this happening with another show, and it still is I come to find out, Merlin. Seems I've missed the first two episodes of Season 4.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> I jut noticed the same for me, OT for a sec, someone said there's a similar issue with DW. Thats a new one since it's never happened to me yet, as for getting back on topic.
> 
> I just set a SP for Lost Girl and found out it's the same thing... listing the original CA air date as 2010 for the pilot so my TiVo's not picking it up.
> 
> ...


A Season pass that is set up for repeats will still only record one instance of a specific episode within 28 days.


----------



## Speed Daemon (Jan 15, 2012)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Edit: I could set it for repeats but then, depending on how many times SyFy wants to run the episodes it (the TiVO) could fill up pretty quick.


You should have three recording options for Show Type:

*First-run Only* will only record new episodes dated after the time you created the season pass, one time only.

*Repeats & first-run* will record first-runs as above, plus record only one repeat episode for all old episodes that you haven't already recorded.

*All (with duplicates)* will record every episode possible.

Note that higher priority season passes and manual recordings will cause some recordings to be truncated or not recorded.

You can also limit the number of shows that the season pass keeps by setting Keep At Most to 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10 or 25 episodes. Note that this feature is "dumb". It will only save the most recent recordings, and can't eliminate duplicate episodes.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> A Season pass that is set up for repeats will still only record one instance of a specific episode within 28 days.


Yep :up:


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Unfortunately I had totally forgotten about this issue when I met with the Syfy folks a few months ago...and Merlin and Lost Girl both have the issue. 

Both have the "Original Air Date" as their original airings in the country of origin - Canada for Lost Girl (and 2010 no less!), UK for Merlin. Not sure how much Syfy has to do with that data, but I'm trying to get in touch with them about it. I probably won't be able to tackle them in person and beat them until they do something about it until next October... 

I haven't seen the problem with Doctor Who, except on the rare occasions they don't provide any episode data, and it records ALL of them...


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

So is anyone but me watching the show? I kinda like it. Waiting to see what she is suppose to be and why the little man is excited that she has arrived. I doubt we have seen her parents yet (In the Background) but I'm guessing they are important to the show. I'm sure she has alot more powers than she knows.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> So is anyone but me watching the show? I kinda like it. Waiting to see what she is suppose to be and why the little man is excited that she has arrived. I doubt we have seen her parents yet (In the Background) but I'm guessing they are important to the show. I'm sure she has alot more powers than she knows.


I'm watching it and I actually like it.

Also, I'm sure she has more powers than she knows because the dwarf guy in the last ep commented that if she's who he think she is then controlling her would be impossible. That and she's got the whole blue eye super strength thing goin on when she feeds as we saw when her friend tried to stop her from killin the chick at the trailer park and she had the eye thing goin on and almost chocked her friend out.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I am watching, too, and like it. The chicks are super hot.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm watching this show. I'm actually up around episode 10 in season 2. I had the issue with my DVR not recording the show, and I didn't realize the OAD thing until later. So, I went to the internet and downloaded the first episode. Ended up downloading all the episodes available. Been watching like an episode a day.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

I'm glad I just got a notification email on this post, I forgot to watch it last night / set it to record because I went to bd early but thankfully I can still watch last nights ep Sorority when it airs in the next 14hrs.



Hoffer said:


> I'm watching this show. I'm actually up around episode 10 in season 2. I had the issue with my DVR not recording the show, and I didn't realize the OAR thing until later. So, I went to the internet and downloaded the first episode. Ended up downloading all the episodes available. Been watching like an episode a day.


I did that with Merlin current SyFy season, got bored and had a marathon of sorts so at leat don't have to worry about missing it like I did Lost Girl last night.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

(Note: This is intended as a notice and is not a complaint or a request for information. I know why it is happening and have already removed them from my TODO list.)

SYFY is running 8 episodes of "Lost Girl" tonight(03/24-03/25). The 4 that were shown more than 28 days ago will be picked up by your SP.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, thanks.


----------

